# Road-Killed Muskrats?



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone seen a higher than normal level of dead muskrats on the side of the road? 

I don't know if there is something going on or what, but on a 1 mile stretch I saw 15 smashed 'rats on the road, probably have seen over 100 in the Jenison/Hudsonville/Grandville area in the past week.

Any ideas?

Ray


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

It is their spring dispearsal. It happens every year around ice out. They are spreading out looking for new territory.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Yes this heppens every year at Ice out, also you will see mink too.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Someone should have been in that area in December and there would not have been so many wasted.


----------

